# What is this growing in our field



## Murramarang

Hi folks

We moved in 12 months ago, and this popped up in the field this spring.

It looks a little like rhubarb (not that we have ever had that before)..

Any ideas?


----------



## mekasmom

Burdock? Sour Dock?


----------



## gran26

My guess would be a squash or gourd plant. I have seen these come up from 'manure';
leaves definitely look like something of the squash family (even pumpkin).


----------



## bluefish

I'd say it looks a lot like rhubarb. Do you know what rhubarb tastes like? Not that I suggest eating an unknown plant, but I think that rhubarb smells faintly tart, like it tastes. You could pull up a stem and see. A picture of the base of that stem might be helpful as well in identifying rhubarb or not.

Burdock usually is a taller plant and the leaves are a little more elongated. Dock also usually has more 'spearpoint' shaped leaves. I've never seen a squash (not that I've seen that many of them, yuck) that wasn't more of a vine than this plant.


----------



## smallbore

Looks like rhubarb to me. Not all rhubarb is red stalked. Just don't try to taste the leaves! Rhubarb leaves are poisonous.


----------



## Shayanna

My guess would be burdock, but I've never seen it grow in a cluster like that....


----------



## devittjl

It looks like rhubarb but it is to healthy to be a first year crop. (since you say it was not there last year.

If is spread more it might be some type of squash. Leave and see if you get any flowers and fruit.


----------



## DarleneJ

Rhubarb. There are many different varieties. Some have green stalks. It is not burdock. The way the stems arise from the ground is typical of rhubarb as well as the leaf structure.


----------



## Murramarang

Another picture...with red stems?
This is out in a horse field...we really don't remember seeing it last year...but it could have grown on the field for 150 years..

Rhubarb? I have never eaten or even smelled it...but thanks for the confirmation that I might have been on the right track


----------



## mammabooh

I ageee that it is rhubarb.


----------



## DarleneJ

What is it about eating cooked rhubarb that seems to leave a coating on my teeth? Ever noticed?


----------



## Fennick

DarleneJ said:


> What is it about eating cooked rhubarb that seems to leave a coating on my teeth? Ever noticed?


It's because of oxalic acid. Foods with oxalic acid will cause that, it's especially noticeable if consumed at the same time as other foods or dairy products that have calcium in them. Any plant that has a high concentration of oxalic acid in it will cause precipitation of calcium oxalate and leave what feels like a gritty or 'squeaky' feeling coating on your teeth. Rhubarb is one of the plants that has a very high oxalic acid content, particularly in the leaves and that is why the leaves are actually poisonous with it. There is less oxalic acid in the stalks so they're safe to eat in moderation but there's still enough oxalate to leave the feeling of a coating on the teeth. There are many other foods that have a high oxalic acid content and will leave that gritty or squeaky feeling coating on teeth.


----------



## DarleneJ

Interesting Fennick. I've asked other people that eat Rhubarb, but no one has seemed to notice. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Tabitha

Spinach in quantity can do the same Darlene. 
As to the plant, my vote is on rhubarb, too.


----------



## dizzy

I doubt that it's rhubarb. Rhubarb does not grow easily from a seed. So, since this is the first that you've seen it, I doubt that's what it is.

As far as I can tell from the picture, it's broad leaf dock, Rumex obtusifolia. It is very similar in appearance to rhubarb. To tell for sure, try to dig one up. It will have a long tap root-which rhubarb doesn't have. Plus, the flowers are different. 

I can't say for sure since it's been awhile since I've really looked at dock, but I think it's poisonous to horses, so you might want to think about getting rid of it.


----------



## bluebird2o2

Looks like Rhubarb too me.


----------



## Molly Mckee

Looks like rhubarb to me. Rhubarb is hard to kill if you don't want it. the people that had my DD's place before DD pulled it out, pulled it apart and threw it down a steep, dry, north facing hill. She has lots of rhubarb now.


----------



## theroots

Rhubarb


----------



## Snowfan

I'm not sure what it is. But, Wind in Her Hair, did you _HAVE_ to mention rhubarb crisp? Ding-dangit, now I'm hungry.


----------



## fireweed farm

It *is* rhubarb, no question.


----------



## Island of Blueb

Did they mow the field just before you moved there?

Rhubarb has large roots that keep sending up leaves for years.

I am positive that this is rhubarb.


----------



## solsikkefarms

looks exactly like my Rhubarb. I had a patch in my yard, mowed it down for several years and you couldn't tell it was there.. didn't mow it last year and poof.... big healthy patch of Rhubarb.


----------



## FeralFemale

Looks like Burdock to me. Like someone said, above, dig out a stem and see if it has a long tap root. We had a plant in our last home that the someone said was rhubarb, but the thing had tap roots longer than two feet. We dug it out as best we could and put real rhubarb in. Little did we know that digging it out without getting all the tap root out just made more burdock. I had to keep weeding and weeding to give the rhubarb a chance.


----------



## Tiempo

Definitely not burdock, we have a lot of burdock here.. I use the roots to make cordial.


----------



## wogglebug

Rhubarb, the photo with red stalk confirms.

Cut and cook stalks by parboiling, discarding first change of water, then refilling with fresh. Some people discard two changes of water before completing cooking.

Leaves are VERY poisonous. Can't eat them at all, but the oxalic acid if boiled out can be helpful in removing rust or blood stains.


----------

